# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Koreja e Veriut

## Qyfyre

Koreja e Veriut beri nje test berthamor dje, gje qe ka sjelle reagimin e Kombeve te Bashkuara, SHBA, Kines, Korese se Jugut se dhe te disa shteteve te tjera.

Obama ne nje deklarate te bere sot e ka quajtur testin e koreano verioreve nje "akt shume provokues" dhe nje "rrezik per sigurine e SHBA".

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2013/02/11/earthquake-north-korea-nuclear-test/1911587/

----------


## KORCARI 2

E hengri dhe Korea e Veriut

----------


## loneeagle

Me rob mish me dy sy se lideri i Korese se veriut nuk kam pare.  Ky qenka me keq se i ati. Populli s'po mbush dot barkun me buke, ky ngeli duke bere testime nukleare. Mjer njerezit e pafajshem nga cfare djalli udhehiqen!

----------


## the admiral

> Me rob mish me dy sy se lideri i Korese se veriut nuk kam pare.  Ky qenka me keq se i ati. Populli s'po mbush dot barkun me buke, ky* ngeli duke bere testime nukleare.* Mjer njerezit e pafajshem nga cfare djalli udhehiqen!


ngeli duke bere testime nukleare??? per cfare e ke fjalen? ja ngaterruar pak me duket.
ky eshte testimi i pare qe ben ky budallai. 
2 te tjeret i ka bere i ati.

----------


## EuroStar1

Ishalla ngaterron trajektoren gjat testimeve dhe bie mu ne mes te Shqiperise

----------


## loneeagle

> ngeli duke bere testime nukleare??? per cfare e ke fjalen? ja ngaterruar pak me duket.
> ky eshte testimi i pare qe ben ky budallai. 
> 2 te tjeret i ka bere i ati.


Ne mos gabohem beri ose u mundua te bente 2 me pare.  Ky qe kur erdhi ne pushtet vetem sulme nukleare ka ne mendje. Si nuk doli njeri qe vertet te mendoj per popullin????

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Ne mos gabohem beri ose u mundua te bente 2 me pare.  Ky qe kur erdhi ne pushtet vetem sulme nukleare ka ne mendje. Si nuk doli njeri qe vertet te mendoj per popullin????


Kur nuk mendon populli për vete, si mund të presë të mendojnë të tjerët për të?! Atij tonit iu dëshën 50 vjet për ta kuptuar.

----------


## loneeagle

> Kur nuk mendon populli për vete, si mund të presë të mendojnë të tjerët për të?! Atij tonit iu dëshën 50 vjet për ta kuptuar.



Populli i shkret eshte aq i shtypur sa nuk ngre dot koken. Plus jan edhe me "fat" qe kane Kinen pro liderit te vet kokemish. Sa per ate tonin akoma s'na kane ardhe mendet tamam jo.

----------


## the admiral

> Ne mos gabohem beri ose u mundua te bente 2 me pare.  Ky qe kur erdhi ne pushtet vetem sulme nukleare ka ne mendje. Si nuk doli njeri qe vertet te mendoj per popullin????


gabohesh rende. ky ishte testi i trete berthamor i korese se veriut. 
dy i ka bere babai i ketij budallait dhe nje ai vete.
pra vetem 3 teste dhe bota gjoja alarmohet... qesharake. eshte shteti qe ka zyrtarisht arme berthamore, i cili ka kryer me pak teste se te gjithe te tjeret.
e di sa teste kane bere shtetet e bashkuara? me shume se 1000.

----------


## Fehmikaciu

> Ne mos gabohem beri ose u mundua te bente 2 me pare.  Ky qe kur erdhi ne pushtet vetem sulme nukleare ka ne mendje. Si nuk doli njeri qe vertet te mendoj per popullin????


SI babai,ashtu edhe i Biri,po luajn me Zjarre,njerzit po perparojn,tashti me buken thate nuk do ta hajne.....

----------


## Fehmikaciu

> Ishalla ngaterron trajektoren gjat testimeve dhe bie mu ne mes te Shqiperise


Evro Star,ma pash at zot,qysh po mundesh me than ashtu,na vetem nje SHQIPERI e kemi,gjithsesi duhet te pendohemi,si guxojme te flasim ashtu.

----------


## Fehmikaciu

> Populli i shkret eshte aq i shtypur sa nuk ngre dot koken. Plus jan edhe me "fat" qe kane Kinen pro liderit te vet kokemish. Sa per ate tonin akoma s'na kane ardhe mendet tamam jo.


 Populli i ka zgjedh,populli le ta baje baren.........(Herman Gering,shefi i propagandes Naciste)

----------


## EuroStar1

> Kur nuk mendon populli për vete, si mund të presë të mendojnë të tjerët për të?! Atij tonit iu dëshën 50 vjet për ta kuptuar.


Pse gjasme e ka kuptuar populli yne thua ?

Ai sistem iku se desh bota ( megjithse komunistet po komandojne akoma ) , po te ishte per popullin tone jo 50 vjet po 500 vjet sa Turku kisht rrojtur po he ti

----------


## Qyfyre

> gabohesh rende. ky ishte testi i trete berthamor i korese se veriut. 
> dy i ka bere babai i ketij budallait dhe nje ai vete.
> pra vetem 3 teste dhe bota gjoja alarmohet... qesharake. eshte shteti qe ka zyrtarisht arme berthamore, i cili ka kryer me pak teste se te gjithe te tjeret.
> e di sa teste kane bere shtetet e bashkuara? me shume se 1000.


Shoqeroje testin dhe me deklarata qe "kemi si shenjester Ameriken" dhe besoj se ka vend per alarm.

----------


## number

kjo me vjen kot gje une mendoj dhe i besoj mendimit tim se kjo eshte vetem biznes, i duhen pare korese dhe perdoren kercenim, amerika e mencme tash tja ben ce nja 1 milion shembull dhe vetem esht, mjaft mbylle gojen, dhe koreja ta mbyllen, sesht radha e pare kjo.

----------


## Darius

Perkthim per kete perlen siper ju lutem...

----------


## mesia4ever

Lexova ne koha.net se Obama i kishte thene Japonise se arsenali berthamor i ShBA-ve do te vihet ne dispozicion nese Japonia eshte ne rrezik nga Koreja komuniste. Njerezit vdesin per buke, keta investojne ne arme berthamore. Njerez te cuditshem!!!

----------


## the admiral

> Shoqeroje testin dhe me deklarata qe "kemi si shenjester Ameriken" dhe besoj se ka vend per alarm.


dhe mendon se amerika eshte ne alarm? ne nje shkalle nga 1 ne 10, sa mendon se amerika eshte e shqetesuar? 2 apo 3? lol

----------


## benseven11

U pelqen shume te hiqen si te forte.
Koereanet bejne si te forte
Japonezet bejne si te forte,
Kinezet bejne si te forte
Irakianet bejne s te forte
Afganistanasit bejne si te forte lol
dhe gjithe xhuxhat( me te shkurter se ty)
hiqen si me te forte.
Mentalitet i lashte idiot.

----------


## Qyfyre

> dhe mendon se amerika eshte ne alarm? ne nje shkalle nga 1 ne 10, sa mendon se amerika eshte e shqetesuar? 2 apo 3? lol


Reagime me fjal ka pasur vetem. Alarmi ka qen ne media dhe esht mese normale. Nuk mund te rrin pa i kthyer pergjigje kur ai ben teste dhe thot i kam per Ameriken, vetem sepse ka ber 3 teste gjithsej.

Megjithate per vendet e rajonit besoj se ka alarm te vertete.

----------

